# Fallimento



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

[h=1]Se il fallimento insegna l'amore per l'Altro[/h]Il nostro tempo è assoggettato al dominio del "principio di prestazione". Con questa categoria Herbert Marcuse in Eros e civiltà intendeva isolare un tratto essenziale della nostra epoca: non è più il principio di realtà — come indicato da Freud — che sottomette il principio di piacere impedendo alla pulsione di soddisfarsi senza tenere conto del limite costituito dalla realtà, ma un nuovo imperativo che impone alla vita l'essere costantemente in gara. La scena della realtà può essere abitata solo da quelli che soddisfano l'agonismo narcisistico della lotta per la propria affermazione. Questa scena diviene, di conseguenza, il luogo della esibizione permanente del proprio successo. Ne consegue che nel nostro tempo l'esperienza del fallimento ha acquisito il valore di un vero e proprio tabù. Accade tra genitori e figli come nel mondo del lavoro: l'esperienza del fallimento è considerata una sciagura che deve essere evitata a tutti i costi. In primo piano è l'individuo come monade chiusa su se stessa che persegue ostinatamente la propria autorealizzazione. La sua libertà è senza vincoli, esaltata, eccitata, infatuata solo di se stessa.
A questa nuova idolatria della prestazione efficiente corrisponde, solo in modo apparentemente contraddittorio, la retorica del "dialogo" e dell'"empatia". Mai come nel nostro tempo l'uso di queste due parole appare inflazionato. L'atomizzazione imposta dal principio di prestazione ha generato una morale da crocerossina che vorrebbe esorcizzare lo scandalo di una differenza che non può essere appianata. Bisogna dialogare coi propri figli o coi propri amori, bisognare mostrare empatia con lo straniero e il diverso. Lo stile poltical correct tende a cancellare il carattere necessariamente fallimentare di ogni integrazione che vorrebbe assimilare il diverso rendendolo uguale a noi.
La psicoanalisi sovverte entrambi queste due nuovi miti dando valore proprio all'esperienza del fallimento. Al mito "iocratico" del principio di prestazione contrappone un vero e proprio elogio della crisi e della sconfitta. Sin dalla sue origini freudiane la psicoanalisi riscatta tutto ciò che accade ai margini della vita forte e sicura di se stessa: sintomi, atti mancati, disorientamenti, sogni, incubi, lapsus, fantasie bizzarre. Tutto ciò che la ragione filosofica tradizionale ha scartato come insignificante diviene, agli occhi dello psicoanalista, prezioso come oro. La psicoanalisi si occupa di vite che sono il rovescio di quelle che sponsorizzano il mito del principio di prestazione: vite lacerate che hanno fatto esperienza dello scacco, dell'impaludamento, dello sbandamento; vite bloccate, smarrite, imprigionate. Insomma, cause perse.È di queste che si occupa la psicoanalisi offrendo loro la possibilità di ripartire, di ricominciare. E sostenendo un presupposto etico antagonista al culto ipermoderno dell'auto- affermazione: solo attraverso la crisi e il fallimento possiamo davvero fare esperienza trasformativa della verità. La caduta da cavallo, l'impatto con un ostacolo che non si lascia superare, l'incontro con il nostro limite che l'esperienza del fallimento rivela è un passaggio fondamentale in ogni processo di formazione. Per questa ragione il sintomo per la psicoanalisi non è solo ciò che deve essere emendato. Non è un semplice disfunzionamento della macchina del corpo o del pensiero che deve essere guarito. Il punto dove la vita cede, soffre, sbanda, cade da cavallo può sempre essere un grande occasione di trasformazione. Non si tratta allora di estirpare il sintomo perseguendo un ideale normativo di guarigione, ma di fare parlare il sintomo per accogliere la sua verità.
Il secondo mito che paradossalmente accompagna quello del principio di prestazione è quello del dialogo e dell'empatia. Chi l'ha detto che una politica giusta di integrazione debba risolversi in un'assimilazione tra l'uno e l'altro? Che l'empatia sia necessaria per fondare una buona relazione? Che l'amore sia anzitutto dialogo? E se quelle del "dialogo" e dell'"empatia" fossero delle parole d'ordine finalizzate proprio a scongiurare l'alterità dell'Altro, la sua radicale e irriducibile differenza, il suo essere straniero? E se la condizione di ogni amore non fosse dialogo ma l'incontro con un segreto indecifrabile, con un mistero che resiste ad ogni sforzo empatico?
Quando osservo un figlio crescere non capisco, in realtà, nulla di lui; lo vedo andare per il mondo con un senso di libertà che non può che essere sua propria, inassimilabile e diversa dalla mia. Di questo dovrei essere felice. Lo stesso accade per gli amori. Lacan affermava che il rapporto sessuale tra i sessi è impossibile, è sempre fallito. Non posso mai sentire quello che l'altro sente, confondermi, coincidere, essere lui. Ma è proprio dall'esperienza di questo fallimento che diviene possibile l'amore come amore per l'eteros. Si tratta di provare a condividere proprio l'impossibilità di condividere il rapporto. Se ti amo non è perché dialogo con te ma perché in te c'è qualcosa di te e di me che mi sfugge, impossibile da raggiungere. Scopro, cioè, in te un segreto che mi supera e si distanzia da ogni empatia possibile. Per questo Lacan identificava l'amore alla donna, se la donna è — come è — il nome più radicale del segreto impossibile da decifrare.
©RIPRODUZIONE RISERVATA
L'esperienza del non riuscire è legata anche all'eros: se ti desidero è perché c'è qualcosa di te (e di me) che mi sfugge, che mi appare quasi irraggiungibile​
Massimo Recalcati​


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

Con parole mie.
Io ho acquisito una sensazione di forza proprio dai fallimenti. Non solo per quello che ho imparato, ma proprio dalla consapevolezza di avere le risorse per superare difficoltà, dolore, delusioni, tradimenti.
Perché invece si ha tanta paura degli eventi della vita che pure sono così formativi?


----------



## iosolo (19 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con parole mie.
> Io ho acquisito una sensazione di forza proprio dai fallimenti. Non solo per quello che ho imparato, ma proprio dalla consapevolezza di avere le risorse per superare difficoltà, dolore, delusioni, tradimenti.
> Perché invece si ha tanta paura degli eventi della vita che pure sono così formativi?


Ciao Brunetta, 
conosci questa poesia di Gibran un vero inno al "fallimento", l'ho sempre trovata meravigliosa: 

Sconfitta, mia Sconfitta, mia solitudine e riservatezza; 
tu sei a me più cara di mille trionfi, 
e più dolce al mio cuore di tutta la gloria del mondo. 
Sconfitta, mia Sconfitta, mia consapevolezza e sfida, 
attraverso te so che giovane sono sempre e dal piede veloce, 
.e che non resterò intrappolato da allori destinati ad avvizzire. 
E in te ho trovato una distaccata riservatezza 
e la gioia di essere evitato e disprezzato. 
Sconfitta, mia Sconfitta, mia splendente spada e scudo, 
nei tuoi occhi ho letto 
che essere collocati sul trono è come essere fatti schiavi, 
e che essere compresi è essere rimpiccioliti, 
e che essere colti non è che arrivare a pienezza 
e come un frutto maturo cadere ed essere consumati.
Sconfitta, mia Sconfitta, ardita mia compagna, 
tu udrai i miei canti e i miei pianti e i miei silenzi, 
nessun altro, tu sola mi parlerai di battiti d'ali, 
e di gonfi oceani, 
e di montagne che ardono nella notte, 
e tu sola salirai sulla mia ripida e rocciosa anima. 
Sconfitta, mia Sconfitta, mio immortale coraggio, 
tu ed io rideremo insieme con la tempesta, 
e insieme scaveremo tombe per tutto quanto muore in noi, 
e ci ergeremo nel sole col nostro fermo volere, 
e saremo per tutti di rischio e pericolo.

Questa poesia proviene da: Sconfitta di Kahlil Gibran - Poesie di Gibran Kahlil - Poesie.reportonline.it http://www.poesie.reportonline.it/p...sconfitta-di-kahlil-gibran.html#ixzz4NWeHBrSw
​


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> conosci questa poesia di Gibran un vero inno al "fallimento", l'ho sempre trovata meravigliosa:
> 
> Sconfitta, mia Sconfitta, mia solitudine e riservatezza;
> ...


Non la conoscevo e la trovo meravigliosa.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

L'essere stati traditi è un fallimento, una sconfitta, ma anche tradire.
Mi sembra che l'elogio del fallimento sia importante.
E altrettanto importante una educazione all'errore perché sbagliando si impara.
Meglio imparare prima possibile.


----------



## iosolo (19 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'essere stati traditi è un fallimento, una sconfitta, ma anche tradire.
> Mi sembra che l'elogio del fallimento sia importante.
> E altrettanto importante una educazione all'errore perché sbagliando si impara.
> Meglio imparare prima possibile.


Il tradimento è stato per me il fallimento per eccellenza. 
Te la  racconti che sei solo una vittima ma in realtà la sensazione di non  avercela fatta è talmente tanto forte che è davvero dura risalire. Lo  fai e diventi più forte. 
Visto che sto provando a ricucire il mio rapporto, provo a vedere che non sono io ad aver fallito, ma la coppia. 
Se  la coppia ha subito un fallimento e va avanti vuol dire che ora è più  forte, che è proprio nel suo fallire che trova nuova linfa vitale?! 

Devo  fare ancora tanta strada per riuscire anche solo lontanamente pensare  che da un evento così traumatico ne possa uscire qualcosa di positivo.  Ancora molto ma molto lontana.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il tradimento è stato per me il fallimento per eccellenza.
> *Te la  racconti che sei solo una vittima ma in realtà la sensazione di non  avercela fatta è talmente tanto forte che è davvero dura risalire. Lo  fai e diventi più forte. *
> Visto che sto provando a ricucire il mio rapporto, provo a vedere che non sono io ad aver fallito, ma la coppia.
> Se  la coppia ha subito un fallimento e va avanti vuol dire che ora è più  forte, che è proprio nel suo fallire che trova nuova linfa vitale?!
> ...


Sì diventi più forte. Più consapevole di resistere a certe tempeste.
Io ho capito che si possono provare sentimenti diversi per persone diverse.
Il fallimento, la sconfitta è accettare di non essere per l'altro tutto quello che si credeva di essere.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> conosci questa poesia di Gibran un vero inno al "fallimento", l'ho sempre trovata meravigliosa:
> 
> Sconfitta, mia Sconfitta, mia solitudine e riservatezza;
> ...


È bellissima...


----------



## Django (29 Ottobre 2016)

Questo articolo da te postato è una vera miniera d'oro! Una perla. Interessantissimo
Condivido quasi tutto.
Soprattutto il breve riferimento all'amor di coppia.
Grazie


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Ottobre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> conosci questa poesia di Gibran un vero inno al "fallimento", l'ho sempre trovata meravigliosa:
> 
> Sconfitta, mia Sconfitta, mia solitudine e riservatezza;
> ...


Il preferito da mio fratello, stava leggendo un suo libro ma non è riuscito a finirlo...
Questa anche mi sembra molto bella:
"Ci sono quelli che hanno poco edanno molto. Sono proprio loro quelli che credono nella vita e nella generositàdella vita e il loro scrigno non è mai vuoto. Ci sono quelli che danno congioia e questa gioia è la loro ricompensa. L’infinito non conserva che amoreperché solo l’amore è a sua somiglianza". Dal suo poeta preferito( KahilGibran).


----------



## iosolo (2 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Il preferito da mio fratello, stava leggendo un suo libro ma non è riuscito a finirlo...
> Questa anche mi sembra molto bella:
> "Ci sono quelli che hanno poco edanno molto. Sono proprio loro quelli che credono nella vita e nella generositàdella vita e il loro scrigno non è mai vuoto. Ci sono quelli che danno congioia e questa gioia è la loro ricompensa. L’infinito non conserva che amoreperché solo l’amore è a sua somiglianza". Dal suo poeta preferito( KahilGibran).


Meravigliosa! 

E' anche uno dei miei poeti preferiti!


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'esperienza del non riuscire è legata anche all'eros: se ti desidero è perché c'è qualcosa di te (e di me) che mi sfugge, che mi appare quasi irraggiungibile
> Massimo Recalcati
> 
> Ma allora...
> "in amor vince chi fugge" ?


Scusami Brunetta, ho fatto casino...
Ho sbagliato pulsante!!
(imbranato che sono! nella fretta... non mi ero accorto della sezione)
Spero di aver ripristinato il testo correttamente.


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Se il fallimento insegna l'amore per l'Altro*
> 
> Il nostro tempo è assoggettato al dominio del "principio di prestazione". Con questa categoria Herbert Marcuse in Eros e civiltà intendeva isolare un tratto essenziale della nostra epoca: non è più il principio di realtà — come indicato da Freud — che sottomette il principio di piacere impedendo alla pulsione di soddisfarsi senza tenere conto del limite costituito dalla realtà, ma un nuovo imperativo che impone alla vita l'essere costantemente in gara. La scena della realtà può essere abitata solo da quelli che soddisfano l'agonismo narcisistico della lotta per la propria affermazione. Questa scena diviene, di conseguenza, il luogo della esibizione permanente del proprio successo. Ne consegue che nel nostro tempo l'esperienza del fallimento ha acquisito il valore di un vero e proprio tabù. Accade tra genitori e figli come nel mondo del lavoro: l'esperienza del fallimento è considerata una sciagura che deve essere evitata a tutti i costi. In primo piano è l'individuo come monade chiusa su se stessa che persegue ostinatamente la propria autorealizzazione. La sua libertà è senza vincoli, esaltata, eccitata, infatuata solo di se stessa.
> A questa nuova idolatria della prestazione efficiente corrisponde, solo in modo apparentemente contraddittorio, la retorica del "dialogo" e dell'"empatia". Mai come nel nostro tempo l'uso di queste due parole appare inflazionato. L'atomizzazione imposta dal principio di prestazione ha generato una morale da crocerossina che vorrebbe esorcizzare lo scandalo di una differenza che non può essere appianata. Bisogna dialogare coi propri figli o coi propri amori, bisognare mostrare empatia con lo straniero e il diverso. Lo stile poltical correct tende a cancellare il carattere necessariamente fallimentare di ogni integrazione che vorrebbe assimilare il diverso rendendolo uguale a noi.
> ...


Ma allora...
In amore quindi... vince chi fugge?
Cosa bisogno desiderare nel rapporto con l'altro, a questo punto?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma allora...
> In amore quindi... vince chi fugge?
> Cosa bisogno desiderare nel rapporto con l'altro?


Ma mica solo in amore vince chi fugge, anche in altri rapporti capita la stessa cosa 
chi rincorre e chi è rincorso


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma mica solo in amore vince chi fugge, anche in altri rapporti capita la stessa cosa
> chi rincorre e chi è rincorso


Quindi l'empatia è in fin dei conti un'utopia?
Un falso mito a cui è inutile tendere?
Non potrò mai essere empatico con una compagna?
Ma allora, ancora meno, con un immigrato del Niger.
Cosa mai potrà farmi tendere verso di lui?
Convenzioni sociali? Aderenza a dei principi?
O forse potrei arrivare a pensare che non me ne frega niente di lui.
Perché dovrei tentare di mettermi nei suoi panni?
Che è un tentativo. Ma ci provo.
Qualcosa di simile accade a Chiari protagonista di "Io Io Io e gli altri": è quando dopo tanto tempo passato a descrivere l'alterità senza empatia, si trova a vivere nelle sembianze altrui. 
Solo allora comprende la vastità del vuoto.
Perché è questo vuoto quello che mi fa paura.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi l'empatia è in fin dei conti un'utopia?Sotto certi punti di vista, secondo me si
> Un falso mito a cui è inutile tendere? Inutile non direi, però non ci si può affidare solo a questo concetto
> Non potrò mai essere empatico con una compaGna? Ma si nei limiti
> Ma allora, ancora meno, con un immigrato del Niger.
> ...


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con parole mie.
> Io ho acquisito una sensazione di forza proprio dai fallimenti. Non solo per quello che ho imparato, ma proprio dalla consapevolezza di avere le risorse per superare difficoltà, dolore, delusioni, tradimenti.
> Perché invece si ha tanta paura degli eventi della vita che pure sono così formativi?


Io al contrario ho "quasi" paura delle vittorie.
Le sconfitte sono entrate nella mia vita tante volte che mi appaiono la condizione meno stressante in assoluto.
Non devo rendere conto a nessuno, non devo aver paura di perdere.
Ho già perso, ho già pianto, non posso che aspettarmi qualcosa di meglio, il peggio c'è già stato.
La sconfitta è rassicurante.
La vittoria mi imbarazza, è quasi come se mi facesse sentire in debito.
Verso gli altri, verso qualcuno: non riesco a pensare possa essere solo merito mio e neppure che riesca a gestirla da solo a lungo.
Un apprezzamento fatto da una donna mi "paralizza": lo desidero, mi piace, ma mi fa paura.
Una persona che mi ami follemente, che prevenga ogni mio desiderio, che mi doni tutto mi terrorizzerebbe.
Ho scoperto di aver bisogno di avere bisogno.
Di trovare necessario il desiderio di vincere, ma di provare angoscia nella vittoria raggiunta.


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Se il fallimento insegna l'amore per l'Altro*
> 
> A questa nuova idolatria della prestazione efficiente corrisponde, solo in modo apparentemente contraddittorio, la retorica del "dialogo" e dell'"empatia". Mai come nel nostro tempo l'uso di queste due parole appare inflazionato. *L'atomizzazione imposta dal principio di prestazione ha generato una morale da crocerossina che vorrebbe esorcizzare lo scandalo di una differenza che non può essere appianata. Bisogna dialogare coi propri figli o coi propri amori, bisognare mostrare empatia con lo straniero e il diverso*. Lo stile poltical correct tende a cancellare il carattere necessariamente fallimentare di ogni integrazione che vorrebbe assimilare il diverso rendendolo uguale a noi.
> La psicoanalisi sovverte entrambi queste due nuovi miti dando valore proprio all'esperienza del fallimento. *Al mito "iocratico" del principio di prestazione contrappone un vero e proprio elogio della crisi e della sconfitta*. Sin dalla sue origini freudiane la psicoanalisi riscatta tutto ciò che accade ai margini della vita forte e sicura di se stessa: sintomi, atti mancati, disorientamenti, sogni, incubi, lapsus, fantasie bizzarre. Tutto ciò che la ragione filosofica tradizionale ha scartato come insignificante diviene, agli occhi dello psicoanalista, prezioso come oro. La psicoanalisi si occupa di vite che sono il rovescio di quelle che sponsorizzano il mito del principio di prestazione: vite lacerate che hanno fatto esperienza dello scacco, dell'impaludamento, dello sbandamento; vite bloccate, smarrite, imprigionate. Insomma, cause perse.È di queste che si occupa la psicoanalisi offrendo loro la possibilità di ripartire, di ricominciare. E sostenendo un presupposto etico antagonista al culto ipermoderno dell'auto- affermazione: solo attraverso la crisi e il fallimento possiamo davvero fare esperienza trasformativa della verità. La caduta da cavallo, l'impatto con un ostacolo che non si lascia superare, l'incontro con il nostro limite che l'esperienza del fallimento rivela è un passaggio fondamentale in ogni processo di formazione. Per questa ragione il sintomo per la psicoanalisi non è solo ciò che deve essere emendato. Non è un semplice disfunzionamento della macchina del corpo o del pensiero che deve essere guarito. Il punto dove la vita cede, soffre, sbanda, cade da cavallo può sempre essere un grande occasione di trasformazione. Non si tratta allora di estirpare il sintomo perseguendo un ideale normativo di guarigione, ma di fare parlare il sintomo per accogliere la sua verità.
> ...


 E se l'altro fosse solo propedeutico all'affermazione dell'"io"?
Se il fine ultimo fosse proprio l'affermazione di sé, in cui l'attrazione verso l'altro nasconde in realtà attrazione verso sé stessi?
Se dietro la maschera dell'amore e dell'amicizia ci fossero strutture comunicative necessarie per riempire i vuoti e trovare identità  in un mondo in cui siamo uno tra miliardi, cioè praticamente niente? 
Perché è facile dire "Mi basto da solo".
Se sei da solo, su un'isola deserta, sì, forse ti puoi bastare da solo.
Perché sei al centro del mondo.
Ma tra miliardi di persone sei niente, e quel niente ha le sembianze del vuoto che toglie valore al vivere.
Certo l'amore è anche scorgere le differenze, ma è anche desiderarle.
Forse quando non si ama, non si vuol bene, le differenze fanno paura perché non sembrano darci il valore atteso.
E rapportarsi con l'altro diventa a quel punto solo strumentale.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io al contrario ho "quasi" paura delle vittorie.
> Le sconfitte sono entrate nella mia vita tante volte che mi appaiono la condizione meno stressante in assoluto.
> Non devo rendere conto a nessuno, non devo aver paura di perdere.
> Ho già perso, ho già pianto, non posso che aspettarmi qualcosa di meglio, il peggio c'è già stato.
> ...


http://nuovoeutile.it/sindrome-dellimpostore/



[h=1]

Sindrome dell'impostore: lo strano timore delle persone capaci[/h]Di sindrome dell’impostore soffrono, in genere, quelli che impostori non sono.
Curioso, no? Ecco di che si tratta: _sindrome dell’impostore_ è un modo informale e non tecnico per definire la strana condizione mentale di chi, avendo ottenuto ampi e ripetuti riconoscimenti del proprio valore e una (meritata) dose di successo, di quel successo si sente indegno o immeritevole, e continua a sentirsi così nonostante ogni oggettiva evidenza contraria. Mi colpisce a questo proposito il breve articolo uscito su Le Scienze: la storia di una studentessa di matematica che, dopo un esame eccellente, riceve la proposta di scrivere una tesi di dottorato.
Rinuncerà a farlo per il timore di “essere smascherata”, anche se in realtà ha studiato molto ed è perfettamente preparata.*NESSUNO È IMMUNE.* BBC News racconta che soffrono di sindrome dell’impostore scrittori e musicisti, uomini d’affari, professionisti. Le donne, specie quelle che ottengono buoni risultati in ambienti di lavoro prettamente maschili, ne soffrono più degli uomini_. Ma nessuno è immune, e anche se il fenomeno è stato identificato per la prima volta negli anni Settanta, gli psicologi dicono che sembra essere sempre più diffuso nel mondo odierno, ipercompetitivo ed economicamente insicuro.
_Aggiungo che l’aggressività diffusa in rete contro chiunque, per qualsiasi motivo, abbia conquistato una dose di visibilità non semplifica certo le cose.*PENSIERO CRITICO E SENSO DEL DOVERE.* Il fatto curioso è che conseguire nuovi risultati positivi, guadagnarsi ulteriori riconoscimenti, far carriera o acquisire nuove conoscenze non sembra migliorare lo stato d’animo, anzi: il senso di inadeguatezza può anche crescere.
Le cause sono facilmente intuibili: teme di non essere all’altezza delle attese o della percezione altrui chi è più portato all’introspezione e al pensiero critico (e autocritico). Chi per motivi di educazione o semplicemente di stile trova imbarazzante pavoneggiarsi. Chi ha la (fondata, sana e realistica) consapevolezza di poter sbagliare, e si trova a confronto con persone che, almeno in apparenza, sono del tutto certe di essere nel giusto. Chi ha un forte senso del dovere, e del dover corrispondere alle aspettative sempre, e magari superandole.

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un discreto modo per gestire il disagio è dirsi che le persone di cui conviene davvero diffidare sono proprio quelle che, non avendo mai coltivato il minimo dubbio su se stesse, non hanno mai nemmeno sperimentato la sindrome dell’impostore e sono (ovviamente senza rendersene conto) intrappolate in un _bias _(una trappola cognitiva) assai più pericoloso: l’effetto Dunning Kruger.*BEATI GLI INCOMPETENTI?* Ne abbiamo già parlato qui su NeU, e dunque forse sapete già di che si tratta: consiste nel fatto che le persone davvero incompetenti, e proprio perché sono incompetenti, non si rendono conto dei propri limiti ed errori né delle effettive capacità degli altri, e dunque tendono costantemente a_ sovrastimare_ le proprie prestazioni. Per molti versi, la sindrome dell’impostore è il fenomeno speculare all’effetto Dunning-Kruger: del resto  _il saggio sa di essere stupido, è lo stupido invece che crede di essere saggio _(William Shakespeare).*CONVIVERE CON LA SINDROME DELL’IMPOSTORE.* CareerBliss vi offre qualche consiglio sensato e opportuno per convivere con la sindrome dell’impostore, se per caso ne soffrite. Per esempio, dovreste notare che momenti di fiducia ed entusiasmo possono naturalmente alternarsi a momenti di dubbio: sono condizioni temporanee, e la cosa migliore da fare è godersi i momenti di fiducia (finché continuano) e ricordare che quelli di sfiducia sono passeggeri.
Dovreste imparare ad accettare i complimenti, controllando la reazione automatica a diminuirli (è stata solo questione di fortuna… non capisco come mai ce l’ho fatta… oh, no, non ho combinato niente di speciale…). Un “grazie” di cuore basta e avanza, ed è più sano.
E poi: dovreste convincervi che fare meglio in assoluto è un obiettivo irrealistico. Più sensato proporvi di fare al vostro meglio quel che c’è da fare.
Infine: ogni tanto, val la pena di ripercorrere la vostra storia, magari anche scrivendola, e ricordando la fatica, l’impegno (e i fallimenti) che hanno preceduto i successi ottenuti. Anche parlare con le altre persone aiuta. Potreste perfino scoprire che proprio quelle che apprezzate e stimate di più soffrono, a loro volta, della sindrome dell’impostore.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E se l'altro fosse solo propedeutico all'affermazione dell'"io"?
> Se il fine ultimo fosse proprio l'affermazione di sé, in cui l'attrazione verso l'altro nasconde in realtà attrazione verso sé stessi?
> Se dietro la maschera dell'amore e dell'amicizia ci fossero strutture comunicative necessarie per riempire i vuoti e trovare identità  in un mondo in cui siamo uno tra miliardi, cioè praticamente niente?
> Perché è facile dire "Mi basto da solo".
> ...


Sei più problematico di Recalcati.
Sì credo che nell'altro si cerchi se stessi. Ma anche la differenza. Perché sono le differenze che ci definiscono.
Però per apprezzare le differenze ci vuole la capacità empatica di metterci nei panni dell'altro che non ci vanno bene:mexican:


----------



## feather (4 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La vittoria mi imbarazza, è quasi come se mi facesse sentire in debito.


Anche io ho quella sensazione di debito. Come se ci fosse un prezzo da pagare per quella vittoria. Se non lo ho già pagato allora è lì che mi aspetta alla cassa, quanto sarà?
Questo prezzo incognito mi spaventa. Mentre la sconfitta arriva sempre gratis.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Anche io ho quella sensazione di debito. Come se ci fosse un prezzo da pagare per quella vittoria. Se non lo ho già pagato allora è lì che mi aspetta alla cassa, quanto sarà?
> Questo prezzo incognito mi spaventa. Mentre la sconfitta arriva sempre gratis.


Hai letto quello che ho postato sulla sindrome dell'impostore?
Che ne pensi?


----------



## feather (4 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto quello che ho postato sulla sindrome dell'impostore?
> Che ne pensi?


Che rientro in pieno nella descrizione.
Mi ha colpito la parte sui complimenti, anche a me viene istintivo sminuirli quando non rifiutarli. Come se accettarli creasse una specie di debito che poi dovrò estinguere.
Anche nella parte delle aspettative mi riconosco. Accettare il complimento mi mette poi nella spiacevolissima condizione di "dover tener alto il nome". Cosa di cui non devo preoccuparmi se sono già catalogato come sfigato-perdente.
Facendo l'IT è molto facile rientrare in quella categoria per cui solitamente il problema non si presenta.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Che rientro in pieno nella descrizione.
> Mi ha colpito la parte sui complimenti, anche a me viene istintivo sminuirli quando non rifiutarli. Come se accettarli creasse una specie di debito che poi dovrò estinguere.
> Anche nella parte delle aspettative mi riconosco. Accettare il complimento mi mette poi nella spiacevolissima condizione di "dover tener alto il nome". Cosa di cui non devo preoccuparmi se sono già catalogato come sfigato-perdente.
> Facendo l'IT è molto facile rientrare in quella categoria per cui solitamente il problema non si presenta.


Io l'ho vissuta sul piano estetico. Ho sempre pubblicizzato i miei difetti. Ammetto adesso che non lo sono più di essere stata figa.


----------



## iosolo (4 Novembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Anche io ho quella sensazione di debito. Come se ci fosse un prezzo da pagare per quella vittoria. Se non lo ho già pagato allora è lì che mi aspetta alla cassa, quanto sarà?
> Questo prezzo incognito mi spaventa. Mentre la sconfitta arriva sempre gratis.


Avrei descritto anch'io perfettamente così questa emozione. Anch'io ho una visione della vita che è una sorta di bilancere. Tanto buono, tanto di cattivo. La vita mi chiede sempre il conto. 
Quando "vinco", quando sono "felice" lo vivo sempre con la paura di quando arriverà il momento della sconfitta, della perdita. 

Ma c'è qualcosa altro che amo della sconfitta è che quando sono in difficoltà dò il meglio di me. Mi riconosco profondamente, sento di essere completamente e solamente io. 
La forza che deriva da una "sconfitta" mi rende meravigliosamente bene con me stessa, dirmi ce l'hai fatta sei ancora in piedi è qualcosa di ancora più perfetto che aver "solamente" vinto. 

Lascio un altra meravigliosa citazione questa di Pier Paolo Pasolini: 

Penso  che sia necessario educare le nuove generazioni al valore della  sconfitta. Alla sua gestione. All’umanità che ne scaturisce. […] A non  divenire uno sgomitatore sociale, a non passare sul corpo degli altri  per arrivare primo. In questo mondo di vincitori volgari e disonesti, di  prevaricatori falsi e opportunisti, della gente che conta, che occupa  il potere, che scippa il presente, figuriamoci il futuro, a tutti i  nevrotici del successo, dell’apparire, del diventare…. A questa  antropologia del vincente preferisco di gran lunga chi perde. È un  esercizio che mi riesce bene. E mi riconcilia con il mio sacro poco.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Avrei descritto anch'io perfettamente così questa emozione. Anch'io ho una visione della vita che è una sorta di bilancere. Tanto buono, tanto di cattivo. La vita mi chiede sempre il conto.
> Quando "vinco", quando sono "felice" lo vivo sempre con la paura di quando arriverà il momento della sconfitta, della perdita.
> 
> *Ma c'è qualcosa altro che amo della sconfitta è che quando sono in difficoltà dò il meglio di me. Mi riconosco profondamente, sento di essere completamente e solamente io.
> ...


:up:


----------

